# Georgia



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

Pollination contracts available for the coming year in South GA & Northcentral Florida . Contact Janice or Robert Mathis @ 352 493-2371 after 5 pm or e-mail [email protected] for more information.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

have a hundred hives for pollination in georgia. if needed contact david at www.johnstonspurehoney.com


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

CROP POLLINATION All Georgia some Surrounding States 999 Beehives Available
GeorgiaBees John Pluta 478-452-2337 before 9am or after 9pm


----------



## DrewApiaries (Feb 9, 2015)

South Georgia & North Florida Pollination Services...







_*Breeding Extraordinary Honeybees Since 1957!*_
Pollination in all other states/areas are welcomed by semi loads only.
We take a very professional approach to pollinating your crops with high quality hives.
After placing your hive reservation early in the year, beehives are ready for drop off same or next day of your phone call. 
Our hives are strong & healthy bees with a young proven queen housed in good ten frame equipment on 4-way pallets.
We welcome any and all questions! Quotes are never a problem!
Please call 229-794-2564 (5am-9pm EST) or visit www.DrewApiaries.com


----------



## Wadep4186 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am a small commercial beekeeper in NC and I am wanting to put some bees in South Georgia preferably on small organic produce farms that I can keep there year around 25 to 75 hives please call if interested 910-290-4186 Thank you


----------

